# 1980 Datsun B210 for sale in Virginia Beach VA $100



## Slydain (Dec 4, 2008)

The good:
The A14 engine was just rebuilt with a remanned carb and the car is rwd. The frame of the car is good

The Bad:

Tranny is shot, input gear to the 2nd shaft if FUBAR, and it is not one you can press on and off. The body and floor pans are rough (honestly an understatement) also. 

Here is the story:

I picked it up from some guy in Williamsburg for 200 and trailered it down to VA Beach for 60. It has a clean title. I drove it up the trailer thinking a linkage was out of adjustment. 1st and 2nd moved 3rd was a little better 4th was fine, i did not dawn on mw the secondary shaft. Removed the tranny (still have in a box) and the problem was obvious. The car is worth the time especially if your are or want to learn body and know a little about welding. The frame is in good shae minus the rear bumper. I would love to finish this project but besides money being tight I also have a starlet, an 86, and 1st gen mr2 to do something with. I don't even expect to get my money back, $100 is all I am asking, I want this to go to someone who has the desire to build/own a very rare old-school nissan/datsun.


Hit me up at slydain at yahoo, I would be willing to trade for parts for toyota parts as well.


----------

